

Mind Blowing Facts about Google - thrush
http://www.quora.com/Google/What-are-some-mind-blowing-facts-about-Google

======
_rmp_
For the ones out there that don't know it, in order to read Quora articles
without registering you can add to the url: ?share=1

In this case you could have sent this link instead:
[http://www.quora.com/Google/What-are-some-mind-blowing-
facts...](http://www.quora.com/Google/What-are-some-mind-blowing-facts-about-
Google?share=1)

